# Dried Morels Now Available!



## SherLark (Aug 9, 2019)

These rehydrate easily in about 15 min in warm water, pantry stable for up to two years, to be able to enjoy your Morels year round. I have available NOW! Assorted sizes 1- 2 oz Quart sized bag = to about 1 lb of fresh Morels is $30.00. Sautee, grill or fry once rehydrated, Amazing flavor! Local pick up or buyer pays shipping and handling. Dehydrated ones more affordable than fresh and drying them can actually help to intensify the flavor! Treat yourself or Absolutly Great for gifting to the Morel lovers in your life! Please message me if interested. XP, no returns on food items, these are definitely worth a try if you've never had dried Morels, these don't disappoint. I can even take advanced orders for Holiday Gifting if reserved NOW! I can send you pics of bags that I have available, then you can see the bag you'll actually receive, assorted sizes. These are approx 1.5 - about 4 inch even some Jumbo's in there too, absolutely great tasting Morels. I'm now shipping to: Hawaii, Iowa, Texas, Illinois... NC, NY, IN, AZ, UT, OH, MI, AZ. I will ship them anywhere in the USA.


----------



## sb (Apr 25, 2013)

SherLark - Don't be shy. Put in a picture of your small bag of dried Morels.


----------



## SherLark (Aug 9, 2019)

Hi sb, I private messaged you.


----------



## sb (Apr 25, 2013)

Hi Sherlark,

Not so much razzing (reference to your private messge) you as truly and simply wanting to see a representative sample.

Personally, I’ve purchased dried morels 3 times through the internet with both great and mediocre results. 

I think my curiosity was also on whether you are importing Chinese cultivated dried morels and reselling them.

Best regards.

sb


----------



## SherLark (Aug 9, 2019)

sb said:


> Hi Sherlark,
> 
> Not so much razzing (reference to your private messge) you as truly and simply wanting to see a representative sample.
> 
> ...


----------



## SherLark (Aug 9, 2019)

sb, Thanks! I definitely know the feeling of getting some really bad and also mediocre Morels through the internet, some were gritty and awful! It took awhile, I've been there myself. I have USA Morel hunters that I work with to get mine from. Do you have messenger? I have yet to navigate this site to post a pic, but can send you pics on messenger no problem. Hey, Well there you go sb, I managed, yay me! I am getting many orders as well as reorders all over the USA nowthat I have great hunters. People love them, as do I. I have a little problem, I'm addicted to them I think, Haha!


----------



## SherLark (Aug 9, 2019)

SherLark said:


> sb, Thanks! I definitely know the feeling of getting some really bad and also mediocre Morels through the internet, some were gritty and awful! It took awhile, I've been there myself. I have USA Morel hunters that I work with to get mine from. Do you have messenger? I have yet to navigate this site to post a pic, but can send you pics on messenger no problem. Hey, Well there you go sb, I managed, yay me! I am getting many orders as well as reorders all over the USA nowthat I have great hunters. People love them, as do I. I have a little problem, I'm addicted to them I think, Haha!
> View attachment 36270


Well I thought I did anyway, it said refresh page to see image? I'm not super tech savvy, but learning every day, haha!


----------



## SherLark (Aug 9, 2019)

SherLark said:


> Well I thought I did anyway, it said refresh page to see image? I'm not super tech savvy, but learning every day, haha!
> View attachment 36271


sb, Were you able to view pics? These are actually really good, not one customer complaint! If you want to give me a chance to fill an order, I assure you that you will not be disappointed! Just let me know, I would appreciate your business. Thx, Sherrie


----------



## sb (Apr 25, 2013)

SherLark - Yes I can view your posted pics.

If you can see the posted pics yourself, after you've posted, know that this is what others, myself included, are seeing, too. The website doesn't modify a post, depending on who is viewing it. They look like decent quality Morels, by the way.


----------



## SherLark (Aug 9, 2019)

sb said:


> SherLark - Yes I can view your posted pics.
> 
> If you can see the posted pics yourself, after you've posted, know that this is what others, myself included, are seeing, too. The website doesn't modify a post, depending on who is viewing it. They look like decent quality Morels, by the way.


Sb, Yes, thank you. Usually that is the case, it just took a bit, the pics didn't show up right away. Thx, they are really great!


----------

